# Nokia 6100



## Widget (May 7, 2002)

Anyone got one?


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Yes I'm certainly someone will have one. Not me though....


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Yep, ive got a 6100. Had mine for about 3 months now.


----------



## Widget (May 7, 2002)

Kev

I was just wondering if you can download polyphonic ringtones etc. I've just been snouting around Club Nokia and from what I can gather you can't download to a 6100 :-/

Do you know any different?


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

> Kev
> 
> I was just wondering if you can download polyphonic ringtones etc. Â I've just been snouting around Club Nokia and from what I can gather you can't download to a 6100 Â :-/
> 
> Do you know any different?


Yes you can, but you have to do it over the WAP services(or via a cable or IR if you have acess to that) becasue they are MIDI files.

Club nokia and Orange WAPsites charge you for them though, they are about Â£2.50 each.

If you want to get to the club nokia WAPsite, save http://mobile.club.nokia.com to your bookmarks on your phone. Then access it through your WAP service.

If you are on Orange, you can get everything on the orange mutimedia website at www.orange.net(not available on your phone). Or you can use the Orange WAPsite in your normal wap service dial up to orange.

Hope this helps


----------



## Widget (May 7, 2002)

Cheers Kev, I'll give it a go


----------



## Widget (May 7, 2002)

Is the back of your dog slightly loose?


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

> Is the back of your dog slightly loose?


Not that i have noticed, what do you reckon....?


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

What a sweet puppy Vek...do you have more photos to show us?


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

> What a sweet puppy Vek...do you have more photos to show us?


Here you go Vlastan, my original post back in September 2001 Click Here


----------



## bash-the-monkey (Jun 5, 2002)

HANG ON!!!!!

WARNING - Vlastan asking to see puppy pictures?

All he needs now is a dirty mac and a school yard

Bash
www.bashthemonkey.com

PS - ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D only kidding Vlastan - I love animals (but only if its cold enough)


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Thanks Kevin.

Has Amy stll got this nice doggy?

My Jack Russell is an adult and as big as this puppy now! I am pleased that she is so tiny so she can easily travel on the TT footwell.


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

> Thanks Kevin.
> 
> Has Amy stll got this nice doggy?
> 
> My Jack Russell is an adult and as big as this puppy now! I am pleased that she is so tiny so she can easily travel on the TT footwell.


Yep, Megan is still going stong 1&1/2 years later, although she has changed a bit since then!! She still has some of her puppy features, and although she isn't the biggest lab in the world, she is now solid muscle.

Meg's a big softee though, with a heart of gold. Its a pleasure to take her for walks with the missus.

There is no way meg's is gonna get into the TT, but she just loves going for rides in the Scooby STi Wagon. She has got her own dog guard and her head is up all the time looking out of the windows.

Ill see if i can get any pics of her soon.


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

We liked exactly the same type of dog, but then you need an estate to move her around.

Elli fits very well in the TT!!

Lets see how Meg looks today then.


----------

